# Fat Fender Repair



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

A customer brought us four 1948 Ford truck fenders for metal finishing. They were smashed and rusted.

We straightened the dents and repaired the rust.

Here's some photos of the right rear fender.




















We used a hammer and dolly to rough the panel into shape.










Here it is roughed in.


















We got it good enough for what the customer wants.









There was one big rust hole in the back.









We cut out the rust and fit a new piece of steel into place.




































We used a Makita grinder to remove the weld.









Then we metal finished the area.



























We'll post some more photos when we finish the next fender.


Ron Hansen
Jason Perry
@ The Tin Wizard


----------



## callee11 (Mar 26, 2012)

Damn.... looks great


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow. You got that fender perfect before any filler. Amazing.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

is that lead finished? use one of those power hammers on it? amazing


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

No lead, No power hammer. Only hammers and dollies man.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

lost art.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Nice work! I'm going to have to do all that to my 47' Chevy fenders and roof...


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

*32 Split window chop top*

This is one of our slant cut gentlemen's chops. We removed 2 1/2" from the front and 1 1/2" from the rear. We also split the back window

No Bondo, No Lead, No Bull















































You can see our weld is above the spot of factory installed lead














































































We laid the raidator shell back at a slight angle, instead of using the stock vertical positioning.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

your work is amazing. One Word..... BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!

i seen Randy Fergusons work a few years back and i was a believer..
takes alot of knowledge to do work like that.. Love it...


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

We will have a 48 Continental cabrio for sale next month if you know someone interested.V12,overdrive trans,black Glasurit paint.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

A v12....... :shocked:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

superb work..

what would you say was the estimated time frame on that fender refinish? and labor cost per hour? just want folks to get the idea why their rusted bucket cant have a custom paintjob for 900.00


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

Four fenders and a door were $3600. All had rust holes in them.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

thetinwizard said:


> Four fenders and a door were $3600. All had rust holes in them.


3600 to refinish 4 fenderes and a door to perfection.. well worth

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Damn I wish I could do work like that!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

That's ridiculous!!!!


Is it dangerous to work with lead like that :dunno:


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

No lead man,all hammered and dollied.
See more at thetinwizard.com


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

damn.. nice work..


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

This car will be for sale in August. We're currently having the v12 blue printed.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

GREAT WORK!


----------



## mister smiley (Jul 14, 2009)

thetinwizard said:


> This car will be for sale in August. We're currently having the v12 blue printed.


How much you goin to be askin for it?


----------



## Texas_82_Grand Prix (Mar 30, 2005)

Incredible work and dont use any bodyfiller. Exactly a lost art not everyone can do it, but if u put ur mind to it, it can be done. Are yall located in Tyler Tx


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, Tyler Texas

www.thetinwizard.com


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

What's going on with that E30 BMW with the huge fenders? Pics please :biggrin:


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

Just a supercharged,injected,small block daily driver. Jason posted a few more pics at thetinwizard.com

Ron


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Fucking bad ass work i saw you quoted those parts but whats your hourely rate?


----------



## 815moto (Jan 24, 2008)

What kind of shirnking disc do you use?


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

*fat fender*



815moto said:


> What kind of shirnking disc do you use?


We do not use shrinking discs ,they make more heat than we like . We cold shrink the panels by hand.


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

Simple work is $50hr , difficult repairs are $60hr , aluminum and stainless steel are $75hr . These fenders were $50hr.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

Nice work! I am not as good as you, but love doing work like this. I have done some motorcycle tanks from scratch, and a bunch of auto metal work. It is really fun, and time seems to fly when doing it. Is that a porsche 914-6 I spy in the background?


----------



## thetinwizard (Jan 2, 2012)

914-6 steel wide body m471...small block twin turbo,930 front suspension,boxed 911 wide bearing rear trailing arms, full length chassis stiffeners, 1989 011 Carrera calipers, cross drilled Zimmerman chromy nickel molybdenum rotors.....etc


----------



## Curtis Fisher (Nov 15, 2008)

Great work :thumbsup:


----------



## sand1 (Jul 14, 2008)

very nice work


----------



## El Gato Negro (Nov 15, 2007)

Hoss805 said:


> your work is amazing. One Word..... BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!
> 
> i seen Randy Fergusons work a few years back and i was a believer..
> takes alot of knowledge to do work like that.. Love it...


x65:thumbsup:


----------

